# the best battle



## SpencerC18 (Apr 12, 2002)

Out of all the battles in LOTR which one was the best?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 12, 2002)

It has to be the battle in front of Gondor. Just when hope was almost lost and the first level was broken, Aragorn and company along with The Rohan horseman come to save the day. Also, the chief Nazgul was killed (by a hobbit and a woman no less).


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 12, 2002)

That would be the Battle of the Pelennor Fields. My choice also, unless it is Helm's Deep. Or the Scouring of the Shire. Aargh! 
But I think none of the battles in the LotR can beat the Nirnaeth Arnoediad in the Silmarillion.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 14, 2002)

Top 3

War of Wrath- This is the battle of the elves of valinor and men and stuff against the best melkor had 2 offer unbeatable.


Gondolin- Best and most sucsessful elvish city part from tirion. In all its beauty brought down by balrogs and dragons.




Nirnaeth Arneodiad- Battle of the unumbered tears says enough eh? Great description with heroes like meadhros, hurin and hour and countless others.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Apr 14, 2002)

Personally i think. The scouring of the Shire was the best. It showed how Hobbits fight. And i must say it was good. To see the brave little Hobbits fight for there land and freedom, makes me wanna cry lol.

But The Pelennor Fields was reeally good, with Rohan coming to the rescue lol


----------



## Tarien (Apr 14, 2002)

Read my, and other, posts on 'Greatest Battles of Millitary History'. Again, I vote for the Battles of Ecthelion and Glorfindel at the Fall of Gondolin. Best Ever!!


----------



## tom_bombadil (Apr 17, 2002)

I think it will have to be the storm at isengrad with the ents that is wicked but if you include the hobbit its got to be the battle of 5 armys


----------



## Elias (Apr 17, 2002)

The best battle was the battle in front of Gondor. There was pretty long story about it and there was something really cool on that battle. I also like the battle on the Helm's Deep. 

Well that's my opinion!


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 17, 2002)

That would be the Battle of the Pelennor Fields. Great one as well.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 17, 2002)

*Favourite LOTR battle?*

Yeah, the Battle of the Pelennor Fields was fantastic, there are so many wonderful things in it. Gandalf at the gate, the Rohirrim, Eowyn and Merry vs Big Bad Witchking and of course my favourite - Aragorn's return. That blew me away when I first read the book.


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Apr 17, 2002)

The battle of Pelenor Fields, now if it were size or quality i would go with others but i think the best all around one was Pelenor Fields.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 18, 2002)

Ummm...the big one at the end. Because Gollum saved the day. Yay Gollum!


----------



## Niniel (Apr 19, 2002)

The battle of the Pelennor Fields definitely! The Nazgul Lord being beaten by Éowyn and Merry... that part is so amazing. Yay Merry!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 19, 2002)

Yay! I love spreading Yay!


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Apr 24, 2002)

I think my favorite battle would have to be the battle for Gondolin. The epic scale of the battle is what draws me into it. Morgoth mustered all his greatest evils to assault the final stronghold of good. The Balrogs, dragons, orcs, etc. used by Morgoth showed his sheer power at the time, and that great evil set against the beauty of Gondolin makes a great battle.


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 24, 2002)

I like all of them personally. lol I can't choose.


----------



## Sam The Bearer (May 7, 2002)

hey helms deep is definitely the sweetest but the shire was awesome to i liked helms deep cuz of the contest between gimli and legolas plus legolas played a big part and he is pretty much my favorite character


----------

